# IT Threat Evolution: Q3 2012



## Devilfrank (3 November 2012)

Kasperski veröffentlicht den Malware-Report für Q3.
Fazit:
- stark ansteigende Verbreitung bei Android-Systemen für Smartphones
- anfälligste Applilkationen bei PC´s nach wie vor Java und Adobe Flashplayer 

Komplett (Englisch) hier:  Klick


----------

